# I love my wife.



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

We have been married for over 30 years now. The other night when all hell broke loose because there was a rush on gasoline. I was responding to disturbances at gas stations as people were in a complete frenzy trying to get gas. Some were trying to buy low so they could gouge at their own stations and some were pumping gas into coolers and 2 liter bottles.

The next night my wife said "What if we have to bug out?" She has also instructed me to stock up on food, water, purification and guns and ammunition. She says she wants to leave the suburbs and move near our isolated BOL. She is also as stoked as I am about building a retreat that is completely off grid and having livestock, stocking the ponds and planting gardens. She and I are in lock step when it comes to our opinion on the future of the country. Not very optimistic. Last time we went to the range she used her Khar CW-9 and shot better than most of our Officers. She said "I want to get good at this". I didn't want to give her an attitude, but she is already very, very good. I highly recommend marriage.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

You're one very lucky man to have a wife like that. Course you already know that. Or could be turned around that she is lucky to have a husband like you. My wife after 20 years is starting to come around to my way of thinking. She found it nice to go to the shelf and grab what we were out of in the fridge. Instead of having to run to the store.


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

Congratulations on the longevity of your marriage I have been with my wife for more than 40 she dealt with things like deployments to places that aren't even on the map. When I retired and brought her to this mountain and said this is where I want to make our home all she said was let's do it. I love my wife too. You're a lucky man.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ditto that!

Mrs Slippy is the best!:vs-kiss:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My wife was preppin' back in the 80's. :vs_clap:
She is more conservative than I.:vs_shocked:
She has her own firearms and knows how to use them.:tango_face_smile:
Her pickup truck is a 2500 Heavy Duty diesel.:vs_closedeyes:
Heck, she used to drive 18 wheelers.:vs_cool:
I am NOT married to Barbie.:vs_lol:

I humbly know that God picked the perfect woman for me.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

AMEN brothers.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

My bride and I have been together 30 years. Everytime a liberal gets elected she has me buy Bullets, lead, brass, primers and powder. She doesn't get upset if I go to the shop and reload or work on some firearms. In fact if I am stressed after work, she will tell me go out there until dinner is ready. I love her and I am so glad she understands me.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> My wife was preppin' back in the 80's. :vs_clap:
> She is more conservative than I.:vs_shocked:
> She has her own firearms and knows how to use them.:tango_face_smile:
> Her pickup truck is a 2500 Heavy Duty diesel.:vs_closedeyes:
> ...


Holy Cow! My wife drives a V-8 4X4 Yota 4 runner. My wife and I are politically well matched. She has more of a zen leaning, believing everything happens for a reason. I am more pragmatic believing that things happen based more on choices we make.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Only 2 1/2 years into my marriage, but I couldn't imagine life without her. She may not be overly involved with prepping at this point, but she's not opposed to prepping. From time to time she'll get involved and make suggestions, but she mainly leaves it up to me. She does keep me grounded though


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

35 years here and we joke each other as we are still and always will be on our first! Seems almost all of my friends
and hers too are on 2nd or 3rd marriage. I'm very lucky a friend set us up on a blind date 39 years ago and here we are
strong as ever. I'm so blessed!


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

My wife has put up with me for 28 years now, thankfully we are on the same page with 99% of what we do. She would like us to purchase a property as far away from civilization as possible, build an underground bunker, stock it with 10 years of food, water, fuel,etc. Go to the range everyday, of course we aren't able to do that , but we do our best, I know she would cover my six. She is a fantastic partner and I love her very much. I can't imagine my life without her...


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

My wife and I have been married for 35 years , she is a old fashion Italian " God help me " but I love herb dearly . She is a very good prepper now that we have talked it over and she knows what we need and how much , I wouldn't have her any other way . She wants to learn how to shoot , so as soon as I can get her a gun that she can feel comfortable with , what I have are to heavy or to much kick .

csi-tech :I wish you and the wife the best and God Bless you both .


----------



## midtnfamilyguy (Nov 17, 2012)

I love your wife too, still wondering how you got her?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

midtnfamilyguy said:


> I love your wife too, still wondering how you got her?


And where have you been? I haven't heard from you in months. Stop disappearing. I drove by and saw your camper a while back, nice!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I love my hubs. He's a good man. Gave me five kids and he takes care of my mom. He doesn't think of himself as a prepper and in a lot of ways he's much more optimistic about the future then I am. But he approves of my preppin' ways, like food storage and he's onboard with me when it comes to guns and self-defence. He's an awesome gardener. He grows it and I can it, so we're a pretty good team.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

This has been an inspiring thread. I salute all of you who have found your life partner ..... and know it. Peter, Paul, and Mary (and myself) want to honor you with this song.


----------



## midtnfamilyguy (Nov 17, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> And where have you been? I haven't heard from you in months. Stop disappearing. I drove by and saw your camper a while back, nice!


Well, since you seem to change shifts like some change their clothes, I never know when you work. Hit me up sometime and can get together. Oh and drove by her house and saw yours too.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I hope so -after all you married her.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

May was 40 years for us. SHTF I know who will be at me side. Refreshing to read these 30-40 year marriages in todays world.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

midtnfamilyguy said:


> Well, since you seem to change shifts like some change their clothes, I never know when you work. Hit me up sometime and can get together. Oh and drove by her house and saw yours too.


Back on Nights, 10-6. Just like in the old days. I just don't eat at Waffle House anymore. I don't want my arteries scattered, smothered and covered.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> Back on Nights, 10-6. Just like in the old days. I just don't eat at Waffle House anymore. I don't want my arteries scattered, smothered and covered.


Ahh but the memories ......... scattered, smothered, and covered at my favorite dive restaurant. Man ...... those were some good hash browns.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I order mine steamed, no fat. Plain chicken breast and a salad with extra tomato,salt,pepper, no dressing. Water. 

There ya go, Waffle House eating healthy. I've done it for years


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Did you ever notice Waffle House waittresses come in only two sizes?

Meth-Head Sleek or Two-Tons of Fun...:vs_closedeyes:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Did you ever notice Waffle House waittresses come in only two sizes?
> 
> Meth-Head Sleek or Two-Tons of Fun...:vs_closedeyes:


Either way, a minimum of two front teeth must be missing to pass the pre employment screening.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Awful house


----------

